# New Nashville Area question



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 4, 2003)

Just wondering how many Tennesseans are on the boards. I am moving to Nashville around May and was wondering who is on here from there and what you can tell me about Nashville.  

I guess I'm looking for general information, like what areas should I look at to live in?  What areas should I stay away from?  Where are the good gaming stores? Comics?  Etc...


Alright, l'll just ask outright.  I need a local gamer to show me the ropes, and around when I get there. Please email me at alaskaroberts@aol.com if your willing to help.

Thanks Everyone

Alaska


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 5, 2003)

I hoped for a response by now, come on EN World, help me out here.  

Thanks again

Alaska


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Mar 12, 2003)

*Nashville*

The best game shop in Nashville is Jolly Roger Games.  It's not a big place, and the owner doesn't keep a lot in stock, but he can get his hands on ANYTHING game-related.  It's in Rivergate (northern Nashville).

As for where to live, if you have some SERIOUS cash, check out Brentwood.  You're neighbors will likely be country stars (The Judd family, Faith Hill, and Willie Nelson all live there, IIRC).  if you're annual salary isn't 7 figures, Antioch is probably the best neighborhood in Nashville.

Best places to eat: Picnic Pizza (authentic Brooklyn pizza; the owners are all from Sicily by way of NYC), Yamamoto (good Japanese Sushi/Steak joint).

Things to do: not much really.  We have a great local music scene, and a big strip of clubs downtown, but thats about it.

Where to get your groceries: Publix (only place that sells Boar's Head.  mmm... Boar's Head)

Where to Game: Antioch or Rivergate; most of the groups I know are based out of those two areas.

Any other questions, just post them here or email me (the_great_buddha@hotmail.com) and I'll answer them as best I can.


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh Great Buddha, thank you for your kind words of wisdom, just a couple of questions.

Maybe it's just me, but the apartment complexes didn't seem more expensive in Brentwood/Franklin, is that not the case?

Also, what is the housing rental situation like?  Are the prices comparable to apartments? 

I probably have a million other questions, but those are the big ones, since I will need a place to live when I get there.

Thanks

Alaska


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Mar 15, 2003)

Franklin and the outskirts of Brentwood aren't too bad for pricing.  Once you get into Brentwood proper, the cheapest homes you'll find are probably $300k.

I think it's more expensive to rent a house than to rent an apartment...

There's an apartment complex in Antioch called Preakness (IIRC) that charges about $600/mo for a 1 bedroom apartment, but they hold back 20% of it to help you out with securing a down-payment on a home.

You can buy homes in the La Vergne area (right outside Nashville) starting from the low $90's, and I think you can get payments as low as $379/mo.  I'll check things out more this week and get back to you.


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 17, 2003)

> but they hold back 20% of it to help you out with securing a down-payment on a home.




What exactley does this mean, that you can buy an apartment? 

Also I understand that houses are a more to rent, but thats ok, cause im splitting rent with a friend and the rates can't be near as bad as in New York.  To rent a 3 or 4 bedroom house here is in the neighborhood of $2200 to $2500 a month.  Now thats just crazy, and thats part of the reason im moving.

I guess my question about housing was this.  Are there houses for rent in the newspaper when you look?  what kind of price range am I looking at.

Thanks again.   I wanted to get Nashville to send me something but the Chamber of Commerce charges $20 for a relocation package.


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Mar 17, 2003)

When you rent an apartment from preakness, they hold back 20% of your rent to help out with a down payment once you decide to buy a house.

$2500 for a 3 bedroom?  Ouch.  You can BUY a house for 1/2 of that per month.

I would guess that renting a 2 bedroom+ house would be about $1000.

Looking through a random Apartments section, prices range from #450 to $1000/mo for a 2BR apartment.

Houses range from about $900-$1300.  For $1650 you can rent a Victorian-style mansion.

Also, when are you planning on moving, b/c prices will probably jump in summer.


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 17, 2003)

Looking to move in the middle of May, so i will probably get hit with the summer hikes.  Thats ok though, it's still cheaper than here.

Hey and thanks for taking the time to look for me, Appreciate the effort.

Alaska


----------



## Zaarastara (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi, I just saw this thread and thought I might lend my opinion to the Nashville area.

First, do not move into the Antioch area.  No offense meant to the fellow who posted earlier, but it has become one of the less desirable neighborhoods to live.  Yes, the Preakness is a decent complex, as is The Club - but directly down the street you have Autumn Wood.  This complex rents for about $450 a month and has more police calls than any other area within 15 miles.  

My wife and I live in Murfreesboro and have a 3 bedroom home on almost 2 acres of land, yet we only pay about $900 a mortgage.  Not too bad.

I have never tried the Jolly Rodger, but have heard good things about it.  I think three excellent gaming stores are the Great Escape (on Broadway in downtown Nashville), GameKeep (Lebanon Road in Hermitage), and Temple Games (Front Street in Murfreesboro).  The Great Escape sells new and used gaming stuff, plus it is very reasonably priced.  The GameKeep also sells new and used stuff, but they are over-priced on the used stuff (sorry, Carl, but you are).  Temple Games in Murfreesboro is actually owned by the man who did the covers of the 3E Player's Handbook, DMG, and Monster Manual.  He is great guy and will order what ever you need.  His used selection is extremely sparse, but he carries most new gaming material - especially miniatures!!  

If you have any questions, shoot me an e-mail or just post here.  Good luck!


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Mar 19, 2003)

Zaar, thanks alot I appreciate the additional information. I have also heard that about Antioch, so thanks for the second.  

Thanks for the game store info, thats what i need to know.

As for the rest, I am looking to rent a house when I get down there, what's the rental situation like?  I have looked online, but thats just listings, doesnt tell me antyhing.  In other words, when I get there are there going to be houses available to move into or are they all going to go within a day of being in the newspaper.  It's like that here, if you don't call by 10am on the day of the add, the house or apartment is already taken.

Love your mortage, thats what im looking for, something around that price.  

Also, whats the job market like... same thing as the houses, I look online and see a ton of adds.... but they just tell me there are alot of adds.

Alaska


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Apr 8, 2003)

*New Question*

Ok new area type question.  Cumberland/Cleveland Heights.  Its sounds scary .... but is it.

Thanks

Alaska


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Apr 21, 2003)

Been hearing that West Nashville is a nice little community, and was hoping soemone could either confirm or deny this.

Please help as I am moving in 3 weeks and still trying to find a house.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 21, 2003)

i am just 2 hours south in memphisland, let em know if oyu visit


----------

